

Major Updates to Firebase User Authentication - jkarneges
https://www.firebase.com/blog/2014-10-03-major-updates-to-firebase-user-auth.html

======
abinop
Great news Rob. FYI, you have a typo at
[https://www.firebase.com/docs/ios/guide/user-
auth.html](https://www.firebase.com/docs/ios/guide/user-auth.html), in the
Swift example of "Monitoring Authentication", you need to change "user" to
"authData".

Keep up the good work.

~~~
robertdimarco
Thanks for the heads up! We'll get that fixed right away.

------
robertdimarco
Hello HN -

I'm Rob, one of our core developers at Firebase and the lead on this project.
I'm happy to answer any questions, and we'd love to hear your feedback!

~~~
jmgrosen
Why did you stop officially supporting Persona? Just lack of use?

~~~
jamest
Mozilla, the corporate backer of Persona, decided to end new feature
development on it because of low adoption. Because of this, and very low usage
numbers on our end, we decided to remove support.

------
jchesters
Is single sign on support for sub domains coming soon?

------
markchatkhan
Nice! Is this already integrated with $firebaseSimpleLogin (angularfire)?

~~~
mayop100
Not yet, though we will do this soon.

